# Helpp i dont know what to do !!!!



## holliehammylover (Jun 8, 2009)

My Roskobi dwarf hammy has a bad cut on her back i have 2 roskobi dwarf hammys and suddenly one has gone really fat, this morning i woke up and took a look at them and noticed the cut ive bathed it but i am scared it is through fighting they are sisters and have been together since they were born 

I am So Frightened for the skinny one (tiny) they are both female.
why would sisters be fighting 
Also the fat one (tilly ) has a cut inside her ear and there is a hole through the middle should i bathe her ear ?? 
please help me !! I dont Want My Baybs To diee 

Roskobis-Tilly And Tiny 
Rabbit - Bobby


----------



## Jazzy (Apr 15, 2009)

Hmm I might be wrong but are you sure they are sisters and not a male and female because if one has gone really fat then she could be about to give birth.

You are going to have to separate them because you could lose one or both of them if you leave them together. Have you got a spare cage?

Robos do fight when they reach maturity and I would never ever keep two together again. I wouldn't keep any other breed of hamster together either as it rarely works out and they usually end up fighting or killing each other.

Have you got any pictures of them?

How long have you had them together because I really feel that the fat one might be pregnant.


----------



## holliehammylover (Jun 8, 2009)

Thanks for the reply:thumbsup:
Well ive had them for about 9 mounths now and yesterday they were in seperate parts of the cage but today they are snuggled up together
im so confused
do hamsters kiss and make up ??
and earlier on the skinny one was rolling around on the floor ? is this normal for roskobi dwarfs ?
i had them from pets at home and they said they were female i have checked and it seems they are both female 
i am very paranoid and i am checking on them every minute of the day i will go out and buy another cage today to keep them seperate is thats the best thing to do 

Roskobis-Tilly And Tiny
Rabbit - Bobby


----------



## Jazzy (Apr 15, 2009)

If they are fighting seriously and biting and hurting each other, if it was me I would split them up. If you don't want to split them just yet I would keep an eye on them as much as possible and if you see them fighting again I would separate them.

I've got a Robbo but I don't think I've ever seen him rolling around on the floor. Does she look in pain when she does this?
How long has the fat one been fat - has she been like this a few weeks or just got fatter the last couple of weeks or so?

What sort of cage are they in?


----------



## Jazzy (Apr 15, 2009)

Just found this link and it says Robbo females get more aggressive just before the birth so she may be pregnant.

Don't forget to seperate the male if she is as they mate again just after giving birth and you are going to be overun with little Robbos everywhere.:laugh:

Hamsters : Roborovski Hamster Gestation Period


----------



## holliehammylover (Jun 8, 2009)

Shes been getting fatter and fatter the past weeks 
for a couple of weeks she been fighting with the other one 
i will check on them all the time because one morning i might find hammy babies thanks for the help

If Any One Has Any other ideas feel free to write them down 
Roskobis-Tilly And Tiny
Rabbit - Bobby


----------



## Jazzy (Apr 15, 2009)

Think she is definitely pregnant then - don't forget to get the male out before or after she gives birth. I think I would be inclined to remove him now before she injures him seriously and to stop him mating if she gives birth when you aren't around.


----------



## toddy (Jan 24, 2009)

You 100% need to split them up now.Pets at Home are notorious for wrongly sexing animals so it would not surprise me if one was pregnant.
You need to seperate them anyway.I had two sisters and without any sign of agression first one ate the other.It is not something you want to find believe me.
I would do soem research on pregnancy in robos to prepare yourself incase she does give birth so you know what to do and what not to do.


----------



## lau02 (May 24, 2009)

I hope every thing works out fine for you.


----------



## CreativeLC (Aug 13, 2008)

If ur hammy is pregnant im suprised it didn't happen before now, as u had them 9 months. Anyway i hope it all goes well, if ur hammy does have babies.


----------



## CharleyRogan (Feb 20, 2009)

Hey

I would separate them, hamster don't live together despite what the stuff on the net says - I had 3 russians who killed my little Izzy, separate them now

The skinny one is being bullied and is maybe scared to get food as the other one is dominating, or they are bro and sis and the sis is pregnant, either way they need to be split up ASAP! Even if you put her in something small why you buy a new cage, it will be worth it as one could kill the other.

Char
xxx


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

What are her nipples like?, the first sign that Spike was pregnant was that her nipples were really obvious. She gave birth a few days later. Sorry the pic is blurry but you can just about see her nipples.


----------



## holliehammylover (Jun 8, 2009)

Thanks Guys You Been Alot Of help :thumbsup:

Roskobis-Tilly And Tiny
Rabbit - Bobby


----------



## CharleyRogan (Feb 20, 2009)

If you need a new cage, i have one that you can have. its just stuck in the house. Its not amazingly big but it will do for a short while, all i would ask is for p&p.

Char
xxx


----------



## holliehammylover (Jun 8, 2009)

That Would Be Fab 
Where To U About I Live In swansea 
How Much About Would p&p be around


----------



## CharleyRogan (Feb 20, 2009)

8 quid normally when I sold one on Ebay. I can't send it till 23rd because I'm away on holiday in Thailand till 22nd June. If you still want it, pm me!!! Its a Savic Rody.

Char
xxx


----------



## Lil-Lady2217 (Sep 27, 2008)

sounds like she is haveing babies 
I had 2 dwarf hamsters together for about 3 months and the female started getting bigger and bigger at the time I thought I had two females. She ushally got along with her mate and they started to fight , one day I went to clean out her cage and saw blood on the bedding it was just a little I called the petstore and they said it was normal for a hamster that was expecting. I moved her and her mate to a large cage! she even treyed biteing me witch is normal because she was pregnant, I few days later I looked in the nest and she had one baby! I took out the male , filled her dish and made sure everyone stayed away from her cage .If it seems like they are hurting eachother split them up right away! :thumbsup:


----------



## nickylowe40 (Apr 13, 2009)

i have to agree, hamster should be on their own.

I bought 4 chinese dwarf from [email protected] and was told they where fine to be together. (They where 4 males)

Went to clean them out, and only had 3. It was until i went through there bedding that i found a dead one, which the others had started to eat!! It was horrible, and they where seperated straight away.

Hope everything goes well for your hammies, more so if she is pregnant, and can we have some pics please


----------

